
Everything you knew about Chromebooks is wrong - chuy08
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3276329/chrome-os/everything-you-knew-about-chromebooks-is-wrong.html#tk.rss_all
======
ggm
Does anyone else find it a little odd, that somebody can fail to understand
their chromebook is running a derivative of linux as its core operating
system? What does the author think is the code in chromeOS? It's based on the
linux kernel. So.. sure. It runs linux "apps" if they use system calls it can
either support or map via a library.

And it runs android apps. ok.. so remind me, what is the operating system
model which is at the core of android again? Oh right.. It's a derivative of
linux..

Not to undermine the core message, but I think a copy editor and a sub-editor
with some domain-specific knowledge was needed on this article. Because
basically its saying:

"linux derived OS runs linux!!!" very excitedly.

------
llampx
If your system is slowing to a crawl every time you launch Chrome, something
is seriously wrong. Try a lighter browser instead.

I'm not in the market for a new laptop and I've moved on from Chrome on the
desktop, but the author's points are interesting. I'm afraid of a browser
monoculture, which Google and the front-end web development community seems to
be pushing towards.

